# This is 7 psl?



## ThreadMatters (Jan 28, 2020)

My oneitis post it on her insta story she says that she wants to be fucked in the ass by him

Shit i forgot to post this on ratings


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 28, 2020)

not 7psl


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jan 28, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> not 7psl


But what


----------



## MortusX (Jan 28, 2020)

He draws his eyebrows on?


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 28, 2020)

What in the fuck are those eyebrows lol


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 28, 2020)

looks comical


----------



## Deleted member 4416 (Jan 28, 2020)

Looks like absolute shit unironically


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 28, 2020)

not with those eyebrows


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 29, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> My oneitis post it on her insta story she says that she wants to be fucked in the ass by him
> 
> Shit i forgot to post this on ratings



No Harmony


----------



## zeno (Jan 29, 2020)

so this guy is 1psl point lower than chico? jfl..mirin hair tho


----------



## reptiles (Jan 29, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> not 7psl





Not even close


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jan 29, 2020)

He is like 5.7psl, 6 if he looked less faggish


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jan 29, 2020)

How can you have a oneitis for such a whore? All the girls I had oneitis for were cute and smart


----------



## 2peasinapod (Jan 29, 2020)

sub 5, shes obv a plastic bimbo


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jan 29, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> shes obv a plastic bimbo


----------



## AnimeCel (Jan 29, 2020)

looks manlet


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 29, 2020)

Wide jaw&chin, collagen and nw0 is EVERYTHING when it come to attraction!!!!!


----------



## .👽. (Jan 29, 2020)

Thats not 7. Its 6


----------



## Hades (Jan 29, 2020)

His eyebrows look so gay


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 29, 2020)

Straight up why going purely on psl shit like jaw and hooded eyes isn't enough. He looks really bad lol, especially the eyebrows.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 29, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> My oneitis post it on her insta story she says that she wants to be fucked in the ass by him


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jan 29, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


>


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 29, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> View attachment 248299


foids really do that shit? No way, she must be gigaslut


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 29, 2020)

He's a 5 max jfl at him being close to 7


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 29, 2020)

This is 8 PSL


----------



## .👽. (Jan 29, 2020)

Nigga hes no way 5psl. He mogs me so hard how can he be 5? 100% 6psl. Except his gay eyebrows


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 29, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Nigga hes no way 5psl. He mogs me so hard how can he be 5? 100% 6psl. Except his gay eyebrows


No. Around 5 is alright.


----------



## middayshowers (Jan 29, 2020)

eyebrows are far overgroomed, makes him look gay


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks kinda gay but somewhere in the 6psl range


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 30, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Looks kinda gay but somewhere in the 6psl range


You look better


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 30, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You look better


Nah, he has a very good lower third, mine is just average


----------



## Over (Jan 30, 2020)

He is PSL6 max with those retard painted eyebrows


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 30, 2020)

doubt she said she wanted to be fucked in the ass by him on her story jfl


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 26, 2020)

6 psl


----------



## CopingHard (Feb 26, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> View attachment 248299


ai futeo pe vulpita?


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 26, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> My oneitis post it on her insta story she says that she wants to be fucked in the ass by him
> 
> Shit i forgot to post this on ratings


Ur onities is lying women are not capable of real thought
That ethnic subhuman is a 5 at best


----------



## ThreadMatters (Feb 26, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> ai futeo pe vulpita?


As da in ea ca surdu nclopot


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 26, 2020)

Of course its the fucking tiktok


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 26, 2020)

6 psl, chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 26, 2020)

looks like undisputed avi‘s son


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 26, 2020)

IPD theory


----------



## Usum (Feb 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> This is 8 PSL
> View attachment 248308


Nope


----------



## CopingHard (Feb 26, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> As da in ea ca surdu nclopot


Asa te vreau bro


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 26, 2020)

6 psl


----------



## AntonEgo21 (Feb 26, 2020)

He looks like a homosexual makeup youtuber


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Feb 26, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> View attachment 248299


Vulpița slayer


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 26, 2020)

*PSL 5 *- 80 percentile.
At best.
so above average. high tie normie for sure, maybe Chadlite (but barely imo)

eyes to far apart, wide nose, to much space between upperlip and nose.
jawline is good, and chin also.


----------



## OverForMe (Feb 27, 2020)

frauded 5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 27, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> *PSL 5 *- 80 percentile.
> At best.
> so above average. high tie normie for sure, maybe Chadlite (but barely imo)
> 
> ...



Good rate man


----------



## Square Jaw (Feb 27, 2020)

He'd be lauded here if he had a thicker neck and normal eyebrows. Eye area nose and jaw are MMA tier


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

Gay/10


----------



## Nisse (May 3, 2020)

he looks like a goblin 5 PSL and thats a stretch


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 4, 2020)

7 PSL THAT’S CAVILL


----------



## Chad1212 (May 4, 2020)

More like 3.5 or 4


----------



## Nosecel (May 4, 2020)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOGED


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (May 4, 2020)

*USES GRINDR 100%, LOOKS LIKE HE GETS FUCKED IN THE ASS.*


----------

